# Looking to buy tools



## leoloyal (Jul 11, 2014)

*Hello,
I am looking for a full set of taping tools at a good price. If anyone has a set they want to sell, please let me know. Also, if anyone has a bazooka for sale, contact me please.
Thanks!*


----------

